# First smoke, pork ribs and chicken



## rumblebee1967 (Jul 8, 2010)

Completed my first smoke today.  I used the 24" smoke vault and did some chicken breasts and some pork short ribs.  Brined both over night in Tip's Slaughterhouse Poultry brine, then rub with "Butt Rub".  Used a mixture of mesquite chips and Jack Daniels pellets for the smoke.  Chicken was a slight bit dry, not really bad at all but next time I will try misting with some apple juice from time to time.  Anyway, I am going to try view for a couple of photos.


----------



## wingman (Jul 9, 2010)

Your off an running now. Refine and adjust until the food is perfect to you. Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## nwdave (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, looking good.  Now you're up and running, what you gonna smoke to bring to the BBQ dinner at my place Monday?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Did I tell you about foiling the finished product, wrapping in some towels, placing in a cooler,  then bringing to my house still nice and hot and ready to serve?  Hint, Hint.  It's not going to be the same, ever again.

For the moisture spray, besides Apple Juice, you might try diluted Lemon or Lime Juice.  Adds a pleasant taste.  Sometimes I use a diluted Pineapple juice as well.  So many flavors, so few chickens.........


----------

